# does moss grow on plastic?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

could also depend on the moss.
Taiwan moss will stick to anything,
while Xmas moss may not. with
plastic you'd just have to be more
patient, and possibly redistribute
moss later to any naked spots.

one warning about most plastic stuff.
they often have painted on coatings
which may flake off after a few Months
possibly taking the moss along with it.


----------



## ForrestR (Jan 23, 2008)

well i would HOPE this plastic stuff is made for aquarium but since its at walmart who knows whats gonna happen when i put it in my tank. Flakeing woudlnt suprise me now that you said it.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

If it's multicolor it's most likely painted layers as spypet pointed out, and it will flake and peel over time.

It may be possible to sand it down to the plastic layer removing the paint/coating to eliminate the flakey future and give the moss a better surface to grip to at the same time.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah, but if you sand off that layer
you are often left with f'ugly white.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Most plastics made in China contain lead.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Most plastics made in China contain lead.


that may be too general a statement to make, 
but at least there are cheap test kits to check.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

ashappar said:


> probably would. My mosses eventually attach themselves to aquarium glass.


Really! That's amazing.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup, moss attaches to almost any surface, even glass.

As for "most plastics made in China contain lead", where is your source? AFAIK I have only read on the news about children's plastic toys made in China containing lead + other harmful chemicals.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Or you could avoid plastic altogether and use real driftwood, and it's free from mother nature if you have a local river or creek!


----------

